# i want to drive but...



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

*tell her....*

Tell her you want to be an extreme snowboarder.


----------



## Fatty Lumpkin (Oct 29, 2011)

If done properly carriage driving is safer than riding.

I used to have a riding school and my insurance for that was thousands every year. ONce I stopped teaching riding and only taught carriage driving my insurance went down to a couple of hundred.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

just have a chat with your mom and explain to her why you want to do it. and give her all the details to make her comfortable. thats what i do with my mom. i tell her what i plain to do, how i plan to do it, what is my safety, and who or what i plan to talk to, to get advice.


----------



## ujjal05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tell your mom that it is no risky at all and you can earn good money with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

